# Old Camera Equipment ( I dont know what it is? Can you tell me or make a guess?)



## dirquist (Aug 18, 2012)

Ok, so I stopped by my buddies house the other day and he had all this stuff out that was passed down to him recently. We have no clue what any of it is. Im hoping some of you experts will help us figure it out   Any guess as to value if this stuff has any at all, working and non working.

Of course I had no camera with me, well I had my phone  so the pics arent so good Im afraid.




WP_000054 by pseudohippy, on Flickr




WP_000058 by pseudohippy, on Flickr




WP_000055 by pseudohippy, on Flickr




WP_000053 by pseudohippy, on Flickr




WP_000052 by pseudohippy, on Flickr


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 18, 2012)

The camera looks like some type of aerial photography camera. I dont know about the rest of it . It looks like video equipment. I am wondering if the carl zeiss lens can be repurposed.


----------



## maris (Aug 18, 2012)

Long roll multiple portrait camera, I think. School portraits, shopping mall baby pix, pix with Santa (for example) used to be captured in bulk by cameras like that.


----------



## dirquist (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks for the guesses ya'll. Does anyone have anything more specific? Either way, I think it is all junk that nobody would want anyhow.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 18, 2012)

dirquist said:


> Thanks for the guesses ya'll. Does anyone have anything more specific? Either way, I think it is all junk that nobody would want anyhow.




Actually I would check and see what mount that lens uses . Anything Carl Zeiss is TOP SHELF in quality, I was not joking when I said that lens could probably be adapted to another purpose.


----------



## dirquist (Aug 18, 2012)

I didnt look super close but when I saw Carl Ziess I looked close enough to see that it wasnt a Carl Zies lens but merely a Carl Ziess filter. I could be wrong though. I should have looked closer. Im gonna go over there again soon though anyhow and Ill check.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 19, 2012)

dirquist said:


> I didnt look super close but when I saw Carl Ziess I looked close enough to see that it wasnt a Carl Zies lens but merely a Carl Ziess filter. I could be wrong though. I should have looked closer. Im gonna go over there again soon though anyhow and Ill check.




After a recheck you are right it is the filter. I would still look, and see what make that lens is. If it is a Zeiss or some other high quality lens it could be well worth having.


----------



## Horngreen (Aug 21, 2012)

It looks JUST like the setup Glamour Shots used in the early 90s. The camera takes 70mm film and the little black device with a wheel on it is how they showed the video proofs. A video camera would grab the "same" frame as the film camera onto a small floppy. When the shoot was over they would take the floppy up front and use that machine to show the portraits and make the sale. The video camera was actually just a hi 8 Sony off to the side mounted on the wall so the image it captured was not completely identical to the finished product. As for value I would guess the film camera is worth more than the video parts which are obsolete.


----------



## timor (Aug 21, 2012)

It looks like 35mm camera with a portrait zoom 70mm - to something made by Computar.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Aug 21, 2012)

Computar makes or made video camera lenses so it most likely was used in some sort of video / still photography setup.


----------



## dirquist (Aug 22, 2012)

Interesting stuff guys. Kinda fun finding old camera relics (or even not that old) even if they dont have a current use. I was stumped by it so Im glad I came here to get some info. Fun times.


----------

